# Fishing Destin yesterday



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Do you know what you get when you toss a live mullet with a cobia rod and a penn 760 at a monster Blue marlin crashing dolphin ?.....



I can tell you what you get... Heartbreak. We had a monster on today and got to witness a few jumps before he waved good bye. It was an awesome day on the water.


We were going from one spot to the next and about a mile and a half before we get there I holler Whale, so we head for the sighting and no whale but a 25' Oak tree roots and all floating. On the way there we had a spinning reel rigged with wire for a wahoo, so we hooked up a live mullet and got to abot 100 feet from the tree and slam, good dolphin. We boat him and keep heading towards the tree. I start casting my light setup with a yozuri crystal minnow on there just for schoolie dolphin and we commence to wearing them out. Just about then 50' to our right all hades broke loose. Dolphin jumping everywhere and the Blue slamming through them like a hot knife through butter. He was catching them in his mouth and going back for more. I hollered picth a live bait, so Randy hooked up a live 10" mullet on our spinning outfit we have rigged for BFT. 30# line, 60# fluoro leader and a 5/0 cheapie mustad circle hook. The Blue slams it just after it hit the water and started making tracks for Cuba. I backed down on him once and then he started going stronger and faster. We spun the boat around with only a few wraps of line left and headed after him. Made up almost all the line and he turned straight towards us at break neck speed and went under the boat and clipped the line on the ridder shaft or props. He jumped out the other side about 100 yards out and kept going, as to say thanks for playing better luck next time. I am still pumped at how fast those buggers can move. It was awesome.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

WOW,what a RUSH,time to mount the Go-Pro.


----------



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

That sounds like a great time!!! Were you on your boat?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Cape_Horn_24 said:


> That sounds like a great time!!! Were you on your boat?


 
Dick's boat!!!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

that would be amazing to see, how far out were you? Going to head out tomorrow and sunday to see what I can find.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

706Z said:


> WOW,what a RUSH,time to mount the Go-Pro.


 
I wish I would have had one yesterday for sure. I am still pumped.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Man sounds like an amazing experience! Not everyday a whole tree is found floating, mostly a few patches of grass so that's awesome!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

wackydaddy said:


> Man sounds like an amazing experience! Not everyday a whole tree is found floating, mostly a few patches of grass so that's awesome!


 
It wasn't even a whole tree, it was lopped off , but extremely huge. If someone hits that unexpectedly they will have big problems for sure.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Awesome! We learned early this year that no live baits go in the water deeper than 500' unless they are on stout tackle. Glad you got to hang out with the flying marlin for a minute!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

That's awesome, would have been epic to boat a blue on spincast!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> That's awesome, would have been epic to boat a blue on spincast!


It has been done on a Stella 20000 but a Penn 760 and 60# fluoro leader we would have needed a real miracle. He almost hit the bottom of the spool twice in a 10 minute period. It was epic and crazy to say the least.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

That must have been awesome, congrats. 

I've never seen anything like that. I've only seen billfish twice. Once I was on a boat that caught a sail off of Cape Canaveral in the winter. The other was growing up. We were 9 miles or so out coming in from fishing a spot about 12 miles south of Pensacola. It was one of those days where the gulf was glass. I'm sitting up in the bow and we just about run over a small white or blue that was right under the surface all lit up. We spun the boat around and my dad grabs the closest rod, a Penn 712z with 12 lb mono and a small Mirrolure with a 2' 30 lb mono leader. The fish hit right away. I think we got a jump or two and a little run before it broke off. The last several feet of line felt like sandpaper. I think it jumped one more time and was gone. If my dad would have waited a few seconds for me to get to the back of the boat we had a 704z with 20 lb line tied to a larger Mirrolure with a 3-4' 50-60 lb leader rigged. We may have been able to land it on that.

Let's hope you get another shot!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

lobsterman said:


> It has been done on a Stella 20000 but a Penn 760 and 60# fluoro leader we would have needed a real miracle. He almost hit the bottom of the spool twice in a 10 minute period. It was epic and crazy to say the least.


Better to have tried and get broken off than to not try at all, IMO. Awesome either way!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> Better to have tried and get broken off than to not try at all, IMO. Awesome either way!


Oh I agree fully. It was stellar. It was a blast while the fun lasted. The memory will be seared into my mind forever.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Naby said:


> That must have been awesome, congrats.
> 
> I've never seen anything like that. I've only seen billfish twice. Once I was on a boat that caught a sail off of Cape Canaveral in the winter. The other was growing up. We were 9 miles or so out coming in from fishing a spot about 12 miles south of Pensacola. It was one of those days where the gulf was glass. I'm sitting up in the bow and we just about run over a small white or blue that was right under the surface all lit up. We spun the boat around and my dad grabs the closest rod, a Penn 712z with 12 lb mono and a small Mirrolure with a 2' 30 lb mono leader. The fish hit right away. I think we got a jump or two and a little run before it broke off. The last several feet of line felt like sandpaper. I think it jumped one more time and was gone. If my dad would have waited a few seconds for me to get to the back of the boat we had a 704z with 20 lb line tied to a larger Mirrolure with a 3-4' 50-60 lb leader rigged. We may have been able to land it on that.
> 
> Let's hope you get another shot!


Just last Saturday we tried to catch a free jumping Sail just past the C Bouy on the way out to the edge too. We were fixing to sail a bait back to him when a boat flew right by us and his wake sent him down for good. We never say him again. He too was on the surface chasing bait.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Awesome, i would love to see and have a shot like that.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Head Kned said:


> Awesome, i would love to see and have a shot like that.


The best part about the whole thing is it was only in 188' of water, just on the edge of deep water. He snuck in kicked butt and took names and slid back out to the deep.


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

Great report! Easy to picture the whole scene the way you describe it.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Lobsterman, 
what a great tale to share. Makin memories, doesn't always have to end with the fish in the boat.

I knew a young fella that dropped a livie to the bottom once. It was in 28 fathoms, at the edge of the Gulf Stream. The last thing we saw, was that 8-10', 250+ blue marlin tail walkin to Spain! We were anchored up, no way to follow him. I still remember that fish and that fella ........... 32yrs later.


----------

